# Candle Bloom



## Jeff McGuire (Nov 18, 2005)

You can remove the bloom by putting the candles in the warm sun for awhile, use a hair dryer, rub them with a cloth, or spray with candle gloss which prevents it from returning and also remove any present. I know Mann Lake sells the gloss.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

does the gloss take away from the beeswax smell?


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

Since bloom is caused by lower melting point waxes coming to the surface, it might be prevented by lowering the storage temp. I have not tried this but think I will give it a try.


----------



## RDY-B (May 20, 2007)

Chef Isaac said:


> does the gloss take away from the beeswax smell?


when your customer smells the candle the aroma of the wax will be sealed by the gloss-when burning the candle will still have all the aromatic qualities-
so when they pick up a candle show them the best way to approach the candle is by smelling the bottom of the candle where it makes contact with the table(that part dose not get sprayed)-RDY-B


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Wash them in HOT water


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Personally, I love the way candle bloom looks. But hey, maybe I'm weird! 
I myself would _not_ want to buy beewax candles with some 'gloss' product sprayed on them. Enough chemical junk on everything as it is.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

When a customer comes in looking for candles I make a point of mentioning bloom, and how it is a sign of natural beeswax. If I can clear a candle with the hot air gun, it usually gets a few ooohs and aaahs, as the bloom disappears like magic.
Sheri
I agree with Omie, I would never spray anything on my candles.


----------



## Jeff McGuire (Nov 18, 2005)

Chef Isaac said:


> does the gloss take away from the beeswax smell?


No it doesnt take away from the smell once it dries. It has a smell while applying kind of like spray paint so I usually do it outside.


----------

